# Burn Barrel Preparation



## torchrider (Mar 16, 2010)

I was able to get a barrel to use as a pre-burn barrel. It will not be used for smoking. It originally had one part of a two part water based epoxy in it. I am assuming that whatever was in it was not good to eat. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  The barrel also has a coating inside.

If I wash the barrel thoroughly and run a fire or two through the barrel, should it be OK to use to pre burn wood for mys smoker? If not is there any way to make this barrel clean enough to use for this purpose?


----------



## rickw (Mar 16, 2010)

I would think a burn or two and you should be good. It wouldn't hurt to take a grinder to the inside though.


----------



## placebo (Mar 16, 2010)

I can't imagine it being an issue if it's just going to be used as a burn barrel. I'm hoping to get one myself soon. As the other poster said if your concerned just build a few good fires in it before you put it to use.


----------



## torchrider (Mar 16, 2010)

We are not allowed to burn in the city limits so dont want to start a huge barrel fire. I am sure I can get away with small fires such as the type used in smokers, fire rings, etc. without raising eyebrows. Given this is just a burn barrel would I need to burn it out totally? I am hard pressed to even understand if there is any issue given I am just using it to preburn wood.


----------



## roscoe dog (Mar 16, 2010)

Turn it on its side and do a few small fires. That way the sides will get burnt off.


----------



## torchrider (Mar 16, 2010)

Dude you are a genius. Thanks!


----------



## rickw (Mar 16, 2010)

With out the burn in I would be afraid of any toxic fumes that may transfer to your smoker.


----------



## jirodriguez (Mar 16, 2010)

Another option would be to rent a weed burner (big propane torch) and work it over real good several times. Your local tool rental should have one.


----------



## torchrider (Mar 21, 2010)

Guys, I burned the bottom third of the barrel out real good for several hours, washed the barrel and then noticed this slimy pink haze/ooze is still there. When I wet it and run my fingers over it, it comes off to a degree. I am guessing it is the liner material. I am amazed anything is still there after a fire for that long. What is my next step? grinding? If so, what kind of wheel and grinder?


----------



## rio_grande (Mar 21, 2010)

Ya know no more than a barrel cost,,,,,, I would go to Rual King or similar and get one of their pre-cleaned burn barrels. Cost like 7.00 and the 2 I bought had some type of food something lable on them. Burnt right out no smells after the paint burned off... 

Just saying Epoxy isint the safest of substances to be breathing fumes from. I had a big 250 gal drum that every time we burned in it you could smell diesel fuel...


----------



## torchrider (Mar 22, 2010)

I went to the Rural King website and didnt see anything. Can you send me a link?


----------

